# Errow is now a FDCH



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

WTG Errow he earned another 556 points over the weekend. Our team got 1st place in Regular 4! After not doing much winning on Saturday we pulled out all of the stops for the double Elimination bracket on Sunday. Overall we ran in 11 races. WHEW, after having breaks of 4 hours on Saturday it was just minutes in between on Sunday. Very proud of his endurance and racing skills, now if mom could only release him at the second yellow all of the time!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Errow!!
Way to go Trish.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yea Trish!!!! Way to go Errow! what a good good boy!










Lee


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks all, we have have 3 more tourny's this summer, then all of Sept off and probably just the tournament the team is hosting in Oct.


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Congrats Trish and Errow!! 

Let me know when and where your tournaments are, if doable Id love to come watch!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

awesome!!!

Congrats


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

WooHoo Errow









Great Job Trish









Elsa sends







to her brother!!!


----------

